# Best MBTI test out there.



## Mass.Hysteria

What are the best MBTI tests out there>?


----------



## phantom_cat

Mass.Hysteria said:


> What are the best MBTI tests out there>?


have a professional test you.:wink:

go to the test section of the forum. there's a cognitive processes test. plus, reading up on cognitive processes helps quite a bit.


----------



## Dreamer

mypersonality.info is a good one. The best bet is to try a professional, but mypersonality is pretty good.


----------



## Mass.Hysteria

How do i get a professional to test me?


----------



## Dreamer

I was wondering that myself..:/


----------



## WildWinds

Your own brain :tongue:

No seriously, if you develop a knowledge of the functions and how they interact, its the best way to discover your type. You know yourself better than any online or written test does, its just a matter of being able to connect your preferences and ways to the MBTI theory.


----------



## Mass.Hysteria

Where can find out about the functions.
But:

-Easy to understand
-Not too much to read
-Accurate


----------



## phantom_cat

I described them in one of my posts here: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...new-member-type-me-please-infp-isfp-isfj.html


----------



## WildWinds

Here's another post with a summation of the functions:

http://personalitycafe.com/articles/20086-summary-cognitive-functions.html


----------



## RemiX

I originally clicked on this thread because I'd thought it would contain a link to literally the best MBTI there out there. Oh damn you for tricking me.


----------



## amon91

RemiX said:


> I originally clicked on this thread because I'd thought it would contain a link to literally the best MBTI there out there. Oh damn you for tricking me.


Hah, same to be honest. 

I like mypersonality.info, along with Cognitive Processes for looking up the functions. In the end tests are only one factor: you have to compare your results to the descriptions and the functions, and see which one fits you best.


----------



## 200600910

I think this one is very good:* keys2cognition.com/cgi/survey48.pl*


----------



## Alhazred

I've just been tested by professional, certified MBTI test. The interview with professional will be two weeks later. It is still quite ambiguous. I hope professional will help.


----------

